
How Chinese Ingenuity Destroyed Salad Bars at Pizza Hut - ot
http://kotaku.com/how-chinese-ingenuity-destroyed-salad-bars-at-pizza-hut-834835079
======
praptak
From what I remember about Pizza Hut history in Poland, they first removed
some ingredients that made it easy to overload (there used to be some crackers
that could be used to stabilize the layers of salad) but then just went for
unlimited refills.

I haven't been there for 3+ years so I might have gotten this totally wrong :)

~~~
krcz
I'm from Poland too and last time I was in Pizza Hut (about year ago?) it was
like that. Unfortunately with the refill they introduced one person limit
(only one person is allowed to eat one salad; just as in soft drinks refills).

~~~
praptak
Well this still sounds better than the single-trip limit which created the
pressure to overload (and later not being able to eat it all.)

And thanks for the update!

------
est
Before this turns into racist rage thread, please remember Chinese people
posting these kind of stuff on the Internet only for the lulz. it's not like
that every Chinese in every Pizza Hut are doing this.

~~~
Udo
I really, really don't understand where this comment is coming from. Why would
this turn into a "racist rage thread"? Does HN have a history of these? I
don't think so. And seriously, why would it even have to do anything with
race? To be honest, I don't get why the article claims this is about "Chinese
ingenuity" either, it's a few assholes ruining it for the rest of us, as it
happens eventually with every abusable service on the planet. Why would
_anyone_ assume all Chinese in all the Pizza Huts are doing this? Before you
made that comment this insane possibility didn't even cross my mind.

~~~
Cthulhu_
> I really, really don't understand where this comment is coming from.

Fear, really. Whenever a demographic is mentioned, comments quickly go on
about the demographic (or about how it's not relevant). See also: topics about
women.

~~~
Udo
So we're preempting this expectation in an attempt to... what? Force blanket
demographic views back into the discussion?

Isn't bringing this up a rather cheap way to get upvotes while (over)stating
the obvious? It doesn't strike me as particularly constructive to have a post
essentially saying "I know how much you guys want to, but please let's not
descend into rabid discrimination again" in every thread that is remotely
about non-caucasians or women?

------
dschiptsov
Salad Bars probably abandoned due to very banal reason that fresh vegetables
are much more expensive that synthetic souses and ingredients and its
freshness doesn't last. In other words, dealing with freshness is incompatible
with cheap, crappy, cost-optimizing fast foods. Freshness is a luxury.

------
stuartk
I remember when I was a kid, my dad used to line the edge of the bowl with
cucumber so he could pile the salad a bit higher. But this is a whole new
level.

I doubt that everyone in China was doing this. I imagine you'd be standing at
the salad bar a long time making a master piece like that.

~~~
brg
It is actually a very common practice. Usually one family member will compose
the plate, but everyone will share it.

It is amazing that the corporation did not take the simple route of removing
the single serving limit instead of the route of removing the salad bar all
together.

------
steren
Can someone explain me what is this link doing on top of Hacker News?

~~~
lancewiggs
It's a hack. And a really clever one. Kinda pointless but fun.

~~~
retube
Clever? Not really. Every school kid tries this, it's hardly original, is just
really juvenile and increases the cost for every body else. And I really don't
think it's that difficult to stack up a huge pile of cucumbers.

~~~
marshray
I agree. This story is at least as old as self-serve buffets.

Furthermore, sliced cucumbers are well known for their stiction.

------
adregan
While looking at those salads, I was imagining being stuck behind a patron
making one. That would be the worst.

------
benguild
People will probably start doing that here now

~~~
beloch
If you're unfortunate enough to be in americuh, I suspect people will never do
that with salad. Hot-wings, french-fries and anything else deep-fried...
/r/fatpeoplestories is going to be flooded!

------
hegallis
it's really sad to see this on hacker news (point taken, comment changed)

~~~
k-mcgrady
I agree it shouldn't be here but there's no need to insult the person who
wrote it - it's not there fault it made it to the front page of HN. Flag it.

